# Any locals out there rolling Book 2 ???



## mr hands (Sep 15, 2013)

Looking to relo.

Have EPRI B I&C cert.

Members in good standing, roll call! Post a reply brothers, :thumbup:


----------



## sdsparkyibew (Dec 10, 2012)

426 sioux falls sd pm me for recorder num


----------



## Turkey Steve (Jun 21, 2013)

mr hands said:


> Looking to relo.
> 
> Have EPRI B I&C cert.
> 
> Members in good standing, roll call! Post a reply brothers, :thumbup:


I'll bet you'll love SD..:thumbup:


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Turkey Steve said:


> I'll bet you'll love SD..:thumbup:


These guys look pretty happy...










Well.... nm.


----------



## Turkey Steve (Jun 21, 2013)

FrunkSlammer said:


> These guys look pretty happy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lincoln could use a hair cut...:laughing:


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

Charleston SC just picked up a guy I know.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Local 48


----------



## Ozzy1990 (Jan 24, 2013)

blueheels2 said:


> Charleston SC just picked up a guy I know.


LOTS of work here at google.


----------



## sdsparkyibew (Dec 10, 2012)

Ozzy are you at the omaha google project


----------



## Ozzy1990 (Jan 24, 2013)

sdsparkyibew said:


> Ozzy are you at the omaha google project


no:001_huh:


----------



## sdsparkyibew (Dec 10, 2012)

Big google data center 6-7 year gig in omaha 400+ plus bodies we r building a google balloon plant here fly WAPS over 3rd world countries providing free internet access


----------



## rufusTfirefly (Jul 19, 2013)

584 in Tulsa has a good outlook, seems like Book 1 is a walk through right now. Might give them a look, JW wage is 26.04


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

My brother went out of Atlanta to a paper mill job in Eufaula, Alabama last week.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

sdsparkyibew said:


> Big google data center 6-7 year gig in omaha 400+ plus bodies we r building a google balloon plant here fly WAPS over 3rd world countries providing free internet access


Cool, I read about Google deploying some of those in rural New Zealand.
They are too high to see and cover quite a bit of area.


----------



## mr hands (Sep 15, 2013)

Hopefully we can get some african and indian electricians up in here now that google will have planetwide coverage.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

mr hands said:


> Hopefully we can get some african and indian electricians up in here now that google will have planetwide coverage.


And sparkies from 3rd world countries can show us their skillz....


----------

